# 16 Week update....



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

I know there are a lot of pups around the 16 week mark, so here's a little update of Kipper.... let's see the others. 

Kipper is 34cm (i think, he was scared of the tape measure) and 6.4k!!

Action shot....









Just after jumping all over my flowerbeds...


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Awwww he reminds me of my Max! He's gorgeous and growing so fast! xx


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Love Kipper, really cute!

Bobby is 15 weeks tomorrow and weights 6.5kg, we haven't measured his height yet. Sorry for the poor quality photos, I took them on my phone. 

You get the idea though!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Aw Bobby is gorgeous. Love that last photo.... you can just see him thinking "did somebody say treats?"


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Kipper and Bobby are looking really gorgeous! This isn't a great pic of Honey as it's a bit blurry....or I could say 'soft focus'....it's so difficult to get a good pic as she rarely stays still long enough! She's 15 weeks and is approx 11" tall and 4.4kg. I would say she has more of a poodle build but in a straighter coat at the mo but developing all the time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane "soft focus" works for me .. she is so cute, lean and leggy build .. wish I could say the same  

Her coat may develop a soft wave, like the lovely Lolly on here  

Hey anyway Biscuit is so curly it would be nice to have a softer wavy texture for Honey, I am sure. Is Biscuits coat very thick as well as curly?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes Biscuit is super thick!.....so much so that I just cannot grow him long anymore...but I really like him short now....it suits him and gives him cute curves....as otherwise he looks rather tubby! However, I'm really hoping that Honey will grow a long, slightly wavy coat, which I'm sure she will, which is going to be quite a novelty as far as grooming goes. I've always liked the loose, shaggy look but didn't realise it often progresses from a straighter coat.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking gorgeous Kipper, Bobby and Honey....lovely babies, wish I could have a puppy snuggle with each one of them. 

Roo at 16 weeks is 12inches and 4.6kg. I weighed the other day and she was only 4.2kg so she gained 400g in two days??? Does that seem right to you? Maybe I weighed her wrong. Lol


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Kody is 16 wks and 6.5kg and 13.5" high. X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jo, have you got a recent pic of Kody? Would live to see him xxx Roo sends a big kiss to her bro xxx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww what gorgeous pups! Look what I've got to look forward to in a few weeks time


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Clare...that's a lovely pic! Look at little Obi with his head on the cushion! 

400g sounds quite a lot to gain....Honey gained 700g over a week recently and I thought that was a lot too! However, my scales measure in stones and pounds and then I convert it, so there is a leeway of error involved as it measures to the nearest 500g.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

They are all so lovely! Amazing to see how they grow and change in such a short space of time!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes Biscuit is super thick!.....so much so that I just cannot grow him long anymore...but I really like him short now....it suits him and gives him cute curves....as otherwise he looks rather tubby! However, I'm really hoping that Honey will grow a long, slightly wavy coat, which I'm sure she will, which is going to be quite a novelty as far as grooming goes. I've always liked the loose, shaggy look but didn't realise it often progresses from a straighter coat.


Dudley was really straight as a little pup, had a very slight wave on top of his head as I see honey has, now I look at him and think - don't get too curly Dudley! - I love the shaggy look, on his chest and just above his eyes he is getting curly and I think if I trimmed him it would definitely get thicker and curlier. Sorry others - diverted off topic, your little ones are all really gorgeous.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Aw they're all so gorgeous. Sounds like Kipper is a similar size to Kody at the moment. Love Roos colouring, and Honey suits that soft focus look, she's so pretty!

The weight gain doesn't sounds completely unrealistic, as they can put on about 500g in a week can't they? Growth spurts and all that?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh My!! Just measured Carley, she will be 18 weeks on Saturday and she is just a wee bit under 10 inches tall and weiths 8lbs . . looked up Sami at 16 weeks and he weighed 13 lbs!! Didnt realize til now the difference in their sizes at compatable ages . . does she seem very small? She is a cocker and toy poodle mix . . seems like the smallest one listed??


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Love all the puppy pics ... all very different and all equally gorgeous.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nanci said:


> Oh My!! Just measured Carley, she will be 18 weeks on Saturday and she is just a wee bit under 10 inches tall and weiths 8lbs . . looked up Sami at 16 weeks and he weighed 13 lbs!! Didnt realize til now the difference in their sizes at compatable ages . . does she seem very small? She is a cocker and toy poodle mix . . seems like the smallest one listed??


Honey is only a bit bigger at 11" tall and 9.5 lbs and she is a cocker x mini poodle mix, so that sounds about right for Carley. We need a pic of Carley! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Dudley was really straight as a little pup, had a very slight wave on top of his head as I see honey has, now I look at him and think - don't get too curly Dudley! - I love the shaggy look, on his chest and just above his eyes he is getting curly and I think if I trimmed him it would definitely get thicker and curlier. Sorry others - diverted off topic, your little ones are all really gorgeous.


I've often thought of Dudley as similar, especially his colouring as she has the same fine blonde highlights and very dark roots along her spine. I think the shaggy look is lovely but I think they all tend to get thicker and wavier/curlier with their adult coats. We need some pics of Dudley too! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah they are all just beautiful ... And Such a lovely selection of coat colours and textures 

So nice that there are a few of you at similar ages to compare notes

xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a couple of photos of Kody taken this week aged 16 weeks  xx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cute cute and more cute..... i feel so bad.. need to get pics of Millie on here asap shes 16 weeks now xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Jo, have you got a recent pic of Kody? Would live to see him xxx Roo sends a big kiss to her bro xxx


Big kisses from Kody too for hs little sister Roo, he says he's really looking forward to see her again xxx ps posted some photos of Kody taken this week xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> Big kisses from Kody too for hs little sister Roo, he says he's really looking forward to see her again xxx ps posted some photos of Kody taken this week xx


Ah he does the head tilt like Roo does, love that! His coat looks fab Jo. Yes we're on for that date if you still are, can't wait! I wonder what they will do when they see each other


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Cute cute and more cute..... i feel so bad.. need to get pics of Millie on here asap shes 16 weeks now xxx


Yes let's see some Millie pics!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kody and Roo are so unique in their colouring.... Absolutely Stunning. Were the rest of the litter similar? It's quite amazing how diverse one litter can be 

xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm 'well jell' another 3/4 weeks til my pup is born. What beauties you all have.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah he does the head tilt like Roo does, love that! His coat looks fab Jo. Yes we're on for that date if you still are, can't wait! I wonder what they will do when they see each other


I know I love the head tilt too it's that look that lets them get away with murder bit like Kody today I came home to a ruined dining room chair....I tried to tell him off but he just gave me the head tilt! Yes still on for meet up will give you a call over the weekend to arrange. I wonder if they'll remember each other I think they will.  xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Kody and Roo are so unique in their colouring.... Absolutely Stunning. Were the rest of the litter similar? It's quite amazing how diverse one litter can be
> 
> xxx


Kody & Roo are from a litter of nine, there was 3 blue Roans like Roo, 3 Tri coloured like Kody and 3 black with very slight highlights of tan through their coats very unusual litter and their breeder was very surprised at the colours she had.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> Kody & Roo are from a litter of nine, there was 3 blue Roans like Roo, 3 Tri coloured like Kody and 3 black with very slight highlights of tan through their coats very unusual litter and their breeder was very surprised at the colours she had.


She must have been a very proud breeder, having such a stunning litter 

Kody has amazing markings... You must get stopped by admirers all the time 

xx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> She must have been a very proud breeder, having such a stunning litter
> 
> Kody has amazing markings... You must get stopped by admirers all the time
> 
> xx


Yes she was very proud, I keep her updated with pictures so she can see how he's doing and yes like Clare with Roo we do get lots of admirers on our walks  xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

How in the world do you keep a white couch so clean??? Kody has absolutely beautiful markings!! LOVE him!! Jane . . my husband has taken the camera to work with him for some business pictures. I will get pictures of Carley tomorrow for the Friday night face and eyes photos . . she looks small in comparison and her coat does not seem nearly as full as these!! She has lots of lighter undertones and I think this will come thru as she matures. Sami was groomed yesterday and is very thick and straight!! She said he had a few matts behind his ears (I did not notice them . . bad mummy). I booked Carley for her 1st groom next week to see if we can fluff her coat up a bit as she looks wirey!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nanci....Honey doesn't have a full coat either and her back is very wiry indeed! In fact she has some very dark reddy brown hair coming through on her back that is more like human hair. A few people have referred to as being a brown pup! - although she is gold/red. However, she has soft and lighter fleecier hair on her sides, head and legs. I think their coats will just take longer to develop. I read that these type of coats can take up to 2 years to fully develop and I think this will be the case with Honey. Even Biscuit's coat is still changing and getting curlier with every groom! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kody is a very handsome chap indeed!.....lovely colour. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are all so cute. Jake is 11 pounds not sure how tall (3 cans  )
but he is kind of in the dog house s he has decided to poo in the house this week


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah naughty Jake...cute though! 

Would you believe my Biscuit did a poo in the house today...and he's 13 months. I'm sure it was because it was on an old rug that he had been on as a young pup....he must have picked up a scent! Naughty dog! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Jane! That makes me feel a little better as the other poo coats at the same age seem much fuller than hers. Husband is home now and we are getting some pictures for tomorrows post . . out in the yard . . so darn hard to get good pictures as they are both sooo dark! Think we got some good ones.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jane i was so upset. He went a week with no pee in the house i was so proud thinking we are almost there and suddenly two poos in two days!!! He has almost never done that in the house. so sad


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Totally unrelated . . but what is the temperature there now?? We are in a lovely season with low 50's at night and around 75 and sunny during the day! My favorite time of the year and Sami and Carley LOVE being in the yard when its a bit cooler.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in the South East and it's been around 14c this week...with a mixture of sunshine and showers....and about 12c tomorrow. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jane, dont have my conversion table accessable, what is the conversion?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OK looked it up, looks like 55 degrees. Lovely!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

All gorgeous poo's! I posted Coco's picture the other day so you'll be sick of seeing her, lol. she is 16 weeks and 4 days. She is 34 cm tall, and weighs 5.4kg.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> All gorgeous poo's! I posted Coco's picture the other day so you'll be sick of seeing her, lol. she is 16 weeks and 4 days. She is 34 cm tall, and weighs 5.4kg.


We're never sick of seeing pics! Keep 'em coming!! x


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's some pics of Monty who's 16 weeks old today! He's still a joy but we've had a bad week last week with a dose of Giardia (I'd never heard of it, but he's perked up now with some pills and special food for a week.) He's still a gorgeous boy although biting and clothes nipping a bit of a problem, so am reading round the subject, any advice greatly appreciated! All the other pups look stunning, so fascinating how different they all are.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Bex he is so cute! Glad the Giardia is sorted out now, what a worry. When you find a solution to the biting and clothes nipping then let me know!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kody&Beau said:


> Here's a couple of photos of Kody taken this week aged 16 weeks  xx


GORGEOUS!!!

I need a bigger house to fill full of cockapoos! Argh!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

beekmeep said:


> Here's some pics of Monty who's 16 weeks old today! He's still a joy but we've had a bad week last week with a dose of Giardia (I'd never heard of it, but he's perked up now with some pills and special food for a week.) He's still a gorgeous boy although biting and clothes nipping a bit of a problem, so am reading round the subject, any advice greatly appreciated! All the other pups look stunning, so fascinating how different they all are.


Love the pose in the second pic!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh poor monty, I've not heard of Giardia either, hope he's all better now. 
Aren't all the pups gorgeous, can't believe how different they all are.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Monty is very handsome! I know what you mean about the nipping. I was only saying yesterday how good Honey and then we met with another cockapoo puppy. Honey did not stop yapping at the puppy to play with her and every time the pup ran back to my friend's legs, Honey kept jumping up at my friend and nipping her legs! Very embarrassing! She looked like a total nutter and I had to put her on her lead in the end.

However, at home, she is very chilled.....not sure my friend believes me though! x


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Could be twins!*

After seeing your lovely pictures of Kipper, I couldn't believe how much he looks like my 16 week old beautiful girl,Farley.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh yes they are similar aren't they!!! Lovely!


----------

